# The Window



## Kadee (Feb 11, 2015)

A young couple moves into a new neighborhood.
The next morning while they are eating breakfast, 
The young woman sees her neighbor hanging the wash outside.
"That laundry is not very clean," she said.
"She doesn't know how to wash correctly. 
Perhaps she needs better laundry soap."

Her husband looked on, but remained silent.

Every time her neighbor would hang her wash to dry, 
The young woman would make the same comments.

About one month later, the woman was surprised to see a
Nice clean wash on the line and said to her husband:

"Look, she has learned how to wash correctly.
I wonder who taught her this."

The husband said, "I got up early this morning and
Cleaned our windows."

And so it is with life.  What we see when watching others
Depends on the purity of the window through which we look.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Very profound!!


----------



## Kadee (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Very profound!!



The article was sent to me by a good friend in Queensland thought it was worth sharing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2015)

Funny Kadee! :lol:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)

Reminds me of another joke.

Wife walks inthe room and asks "whats on the television?". Husband says "looks like dust!" Doctor says the swelling will go down in a week.


----------

